# The best dog in the world, yours too



## Ylan's Mom

Ylan was the best dog in the world and it is so different without my soft furbaby. She was and will always be my angel. I am thankful for 13 1/2 years of love...from the first day, at 5 Lb, when she fell asleep on my chest to last Monday when she fell asleep peacefully forever in my arms. We talked about it and knew it was time, our journey had been long and sometimes bumpy but always love-comitted. The empty house is sometimes overwhelming, I miss her so much. I want to thank her for inviting me to walk, for making new friends, for stopping to smell, for keeping me company. I wish I did at least half of how much Ylan did for me.
I share and understand the pain that you all express for missing your fur angels. I am sure the were the best in your world too. 
Love and Light 
Ylan's Mom


----------



## ssacres

So sorry for your loss. I do know how hard it is to say that final goodbye. We just love them so very much. Ylan was a beautiful girl. My Allie was two months shy of 13 years old. She has been gone for almost 1 year and I still miss her everyday. It leaves a hole in your heart that is for sure. Hugs..


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry for your loss of Ylan, they do leave such massive holes in our lives when they leave us to go to the bridge, but many fur angels have been lucky to have humans who love them so much that they will let them pass peacefully to the bridge.

When you feel able I hope that you will share memories of your lives together

Run free and sleep softly Ylan


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry for the loss of Ylan, she was a beautiful girl. 

Godspeed sweet Ylan.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

I miss my fur angel. I feel lost, especially when I look around to find her, leave the house and want to say "see you later", get up in the morning and search for her next to me.... What do I do then?


----------



## Wendy427

I'm so sorry for the loss of your fur angel, Ylan. She was/is a beautiful spirit.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Welcome to the Forum, despite the sad circumstances that bring you to us.

I hope you'll share a lot of photos and stories about Ylan. From experience, I think that will create a kind of memorial for her and also help you recover from your grief. This community is full of people who understand what you are going through and can help to carry the load.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with your sweet girl.
Lucy


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Ylan. Sleep softly sweet girl.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Thank you for your warm, comforting words. It is a blessing to find those who understand. I will post more pictures and stories, paying a tribute to my sweet Ylan. Thank you....

May you and your fur babies be blessed and happy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Ylan's Mom said:


> I miss my fur angel. I feel lost, especially when I look around to find her, leave the house and want to say "see you later", get up in the morning and search for her next to me.... What do I do then?


I am very, very sorry for your loss. She was so beautiful. You are truly blessed that you have 13 and half years with your girl. I know it is not long enough, I wish they could live as long as we live. 
You still can say I will see you later like I say every night to my Buddy, Good night my Bud where ever you are.
Hugs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl, Ylan. Those first days and weeks are the hardest. This is the best place for you-we all know what you are going through.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for the loss of Ylan. She is breathtaking! There is so much love in that sweet face. She reminds me of our boy Max. They never live long enough. Thinking of you at this difficult and sad time.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Thank you...finding support is healing. There is so much going through my head and heart. She was diagnosed with hip displasia at 15 weeks. I was told she would not walk and that her life would be miserable. Some people even suggested putting her to sleep . BUT, I made a promise to her that I was not leaving her and that I was committed to giving her the best life in spite of any obstacles.... I also promised there will always be dog treats for her and her friends. Thirteen and a half years later I can say she took daily walks until her last day, she swam in warm Caribbean beaches, she had a comfy bed, massages from Mom and Dad and never missed her supplements. She also always had treats. I am blessed, somehow always made ends meet ..., I am grateful for having her and always finding what she needed.Ylan was all love. I miss her so so much...


----------



## Buddysmyheart

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Ylan. She was very loved and cherished and she knew that right to the end. I know the heartache is overwhelming right now, I think we go through some shock that they are really gone. I do believe that there has to be a very special place in heaven for these angels. I think we live our life, and when our time comes, we'll join them, and never have to say goodbye again. Wishing you comfort and peace.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for the loss of your Ylan. Sounds like you had a wonderful life together...even though it is never long enough. She will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Ylan.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Thank you for your words, today was a tough day. It was a wonderful life, I am thankful for that.....


----------



## Ylan's Mom

I am having another tough day. I am ready to wake up from the nightmare of not having her around, and kiss her as much as I would like. Then, I realize it is not a dream but true. Her soft ears to touch and warm belly to scrach are gone...It hurts, my heart aches. Ylan, I miss you so so much....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you today, hope your girl sends you a sign, maybe comes in your dreams to tell you that she is ok there, making new friends and playing with my Buddy. Hugs.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Buddysmyheart..... Thank you for your comforting words. I'd like to think that there is a heaven for our fur babies and that we will join them in sweet time....Thanks


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Buddy's Mom .... 
Thanks for your message.
A friend also told me to expect her in a dream, and that she would be free of all discomfort. I am wishing for a sign....
Yes, watching her playing with your handsome Buddy, what a joy!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ylan's Mom said:


> I am having another tough day. I am ready to wake up from the nightmare of not having her around, and kiss her as much as I would like. Then, I realize it is not a dream but true. Her soft ears to touch and warm belly to scrach are gone...It hurts, my heart aches. Ylan, I miss you so so much....


Ylan's Mom, I feel your pain, I struggle every day from the time I wake up to her empty bed until nighttime when I want to feel her silky fur under my fingers as I drift off to sleep. I know my life will never be the same. My Libby has been gone three weeks and one day...in some ways it feels like forever and in other ways it feels like yesterday. I miss her so much. Like you I keep thinking this just has to be a horrible nightmare then I realize all over again that it is real....a living, waking nightmare.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

"I struggle every day from the time I wake up to her empty bed until nighttime when I want to feel her silky fur under my fingers as I drift off to sleep. I know my life will never be the same. My Libby has been gone three weeks and one day...in some ways it feels like forever and in other ways it feels like yesterday. I miss her so much. Like you I keep thinking this just has to be a horrible nightmare then I realize all over again that it is real....a living, waking nightmare."

Artnlibsmom:
Thank you for sharing how you feel. Our fur angels were true family members and more than companions....This is a hard period for all, support is healing....We have a lit candle to reminds us of the beauty she brought to our lives.

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Take Care...


----------



## Ylan's Mom

GoldensGirl said:


> Welcome to the Forum, despite the sad circumstances that bring you to us.
> 
> I hope you'll share a lot of photos and stories about Ylan. From experience, I think that will create a kind of memorial for her and also help you recover from your grief. This community is full of people who understand what you are going through and can help to carry the load.
> 
> Peace be with you, as it surely is with your sweet girl.
> Lucy


We have started a small photo album to Ylan's tribute...it helps to smile at all the good memories. We will post more later. 
Ylan's Mom & Dad


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

There was this thread about all wonderful signs we've had from our loved and lost ones. You will see how many of us got ours, you will get yours too. Hugs.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/88371-signs.html


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> There was this thread about all wonderful signs we've had from our loved and lost ones. You will see how many of us got ours, you will get yours too. Hugs.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/88371-signs.html


Thank you Buddy's mom! Yesterday, the wind opened the door abuptly. We read it as a sign of Ylan inviting us to step outside for a walk. We were both feeling bad and had not gone out all day. Thank you Ylan for the invitation. We miss you.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

.Today a sweet little pooddle came directly to greet me from under a table as I was walking by. I knew her and recognized the love and sweetness that Ylan and I nourished. Perhps another sign? Miss you Ylan...


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Thinking of you today Ylan's Mom. Speaking of signs, I'm starting to think my boy, Artemis is slightly possessed by my girl Liberty. He has started doing things that Libby always did, but that he seldom, if ever, did. Sometimes I look at him and can almost see Liberty looking back at me.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Artnlibsmom said:


> Thinking of you today Ylan's Mom. Speaking of signs, I'm starting to think my boy, Artemis is slightly possessed by my girl Liberty. He has started doing things that Libby always did, but that he seldom, if ever, did. Sometimes I look at him and can almost see Liberty looking back at me.....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Artnlibsmom... Thank you for sharing your story. It is nice that you sense and honor your fur baby through Artemis. Perhaps its evidence of how she lives in your hearts (both of you)....that is a sweet reminder....
I hope you are doing better. 
My thoughts are with you...


----------



## davebeech

very sorry to hear the news of Ylan

Rest In Peace Ylan


----------



## Ylan's Mom

davebeech said:


> very sorry to hear the news of Ylan
> 
> Rest In Peace Ylan


Thankyou for your condolences...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Artnlibsmom and Ylan's Mom, I am so happy that you are able to recognize those signs, for some people small things but for us incredibly important. And it is so nice you two support each other. In the time of my biggest sorrow I made really good friends on this forum as we were mourning our losses together, at the same time. It helps really a lot to share your feelings whit someone who is at the same stage as you are. Hugs to both.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Artnlibsmom and Ylan's Mom, I am so happy that you are able to recognize those signs, for some people small things but for us incredibly important. And it is so nice you two support each other. In the time of my biggest sorrow I made really good friends on this forum as we were mourning our losses together, at the same time. It helps really a lot to share your feelings whit someone who is at the same stage as you are. Hugs to both.


Thank you for your words. Finding this forum has been a blessing.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

It has been 22 days since Ylan went on to the bridge. I miss her so much. I am ready for this to be over! I want to wake up from the nightmare of not having her, then I realize it is not a dream. The last days have been very hard and sad, each day that passes confirms she is gone and not coming back. I am lost, sad, and have no desire to do anything. I look at her picture and hope she pops out of it and somehow I can hug her, caress her soft ears and stare at her honey eyes. For 13 1/2 years we were one. Some people don't know me without her. She was priority to make decisions, schedule my days. So much is going through my mind and my heart. I feel lost, my heart is aching.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ylan's Mom said:


> It has been 22 days since Ylan went on to the bridge. I miss her so much. I am ready to I wish this was over! I want to wake up from the nightmare of not having her, then I realize it is not a dream. The last days have been very hard and sad, each day that passes confirms she is gone and not coming back. I am lost, sad, and have no desire to do anything. I look at her picture and hope she pops out of it and somehow I can hug her, caress her soft ears and stare at her honey eyes. For 13 1/2 years we were one. Some people don't know me without her. She was priority to make decisions, schedule my days. So much is going through my mind and my heart. I feel lost, my heart is aching.


Ylan's Mom; I understand exactly what you mean. Today marks one month from the day that Liberty was "ok". When I left her a month ago today to come to work, she was fine, when I got home at 4, she wasn't fine. Thursday will be one month since she left for The Bridge. I just can't believe it. I feel all of the same things that you do, I cried myself to sleep last night thinking that if it weren't for Artemis, I wouldn't even care if I woke up in the morning....but he needs me, and I need him. I have video on my phone of Libby and I just play it over and over, look at her beautiful gray face and cry....I'm crying now as I'm typing. I keep thinking that the pain will lessen, it has to doesn't it? But it doesn't, I feel just as raw now as I did a month ago. We are going to be getting a golden puppy so that Artemis isn't alone all the time, my husband is so ready RIGHT NOW...what if I can't love him/her, because he/she isn't Lib? You can message me ANY time you need to "talk". My heart is breaking like your's is....my chest hurts from the pain in my heart of missing my girl. Remember....you aren't alone, we are here for you. I attached (hopefully) a picture of Libby and me the night before she "became sick". Hope it comes through.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Artnlibsmom said:


> Ylan's Mom; I understand exactly what you mean. Today marks one month from the day that Liberty was "ok". When I left her a month ago today to come to work, she was fine, when I got home at 4, she wasn't fine. Thursday will be one month since she left for The Bridge. I just can't believe it. I feel all of the same things that you do, I cried myself to sleep last night thinking that if it weren't for Artemis, I wouldn't even care if I woke up in the morning....but he needs me, and I need him. I have video on my phone of Libby and I just play it over and over, look at her beautiful gray face and cry....I'm crying now as I'm typing. I keep thinking that the pain will lessen, it has to doesn't it? But it doesn't, I feel just as raw now as I did a month ago. We are going to be getting a golden puppy so that Artemis isn't alone all the time, my husband is so ready RIGHT NOW...what if I can't love him/her, because he/she isn't Lib? You can message me ANY time you need to "talk". My heart is breaking like your's is....my chest hurts from the pain in my heart of missing my girl. Remember....you aren't alone, we are here for you. I attached (hopefully) a picture of Libby and me the night before she "became sick". Hope it comes through.


The picture is beautiful. What a sweetheart, pretty golden gir! Thank you, it brought a smile. I began an album under my account as a tribute to my angel. 
We are not thinking about another fur baby yet because I think I need to heal before I can allow another Golden "to be" without expecting her to replace Ylan, we also dont' have any other fur babies or children. 
I think its important to let yourself mourn and get ready for another Golden. I am sure you will love him or her because that is who you are, comitted and loving to your fur angels. You also have Artemis to consider, and maybe it would be good for him.... but don't force it. Time will come and you will fall in love again with another pup. It even seems strange for myself to think it now but I think in time, it could happen. 

I know what you are saying because I also feel the void of not having her. I hope it gets better too, everyone says it should. Sometimes I feel a bit guilty to go on because I don't want to forget her. My friends say that will never happen, that she will be in my heart but I don't know how to go on, everything seems surreal....
You can message any time as well, I can "listen" to you, you are not alone either. We are here, I am here. 
Wishing you a better day.....


----------



## Nath

So sorry for your lost. But so happy you had 13 1/2 wonderful years together. They never leave your heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Ylan's Mom said:


> It has been 22 days since Ylan went on to the bridge. I miss her so much. I am ready for this to be over! I want to wake up from the nightmare of not having her, then I realize it is not a dream. The last days have been very hard and sad, each day that passes confirms she is gone and not coming back. I am lost, sad, and have no desire to do anything. I look at her picture and hope she pops out of it and somehow I can hug her, caress her soft ears and stare at her honey eyes. For 13 1/2 years we were one. Some people don't know me without her. She was priority to make decisions, schedule my days. So much is going through my mind and my heart. I feel lost, my heart is aching.


I am very sorry you are having hard time. I've been there for many days. It was 5 weeks after I lost my Buddy that I posted first time on this forum crying for help. It really helps to be around people that understand how you feel. We are here for you, please share your stories, talk about your girl.
Now 2 years later for the first time I am walking with Charlie same places I used to go with my Buddy, meeting some of my Buddy's friends, people remember my Buddy, his friends recognize me and give me kisses, it always brings tears to my eyes and makes me sad to see those goldens aging.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am very sorry you are having hard time. I've been there for many days. It was 5 weeks after I lost my Buddy that I posted first time on this forum crying for help. It really helps to be around people that understand how you feel. We are here for you, please share your stories, talk about your girl.
> Now 2 years later for the first time I am walking with Charlie same places I used to go with my Buddy, meeting some of my Buddy's friends, people remember my Buddy, his friends recognize me and give me kisses, it always brings tears to my eyes and makes me sad to see those goldens aging.


Thank you for being here and for your encouraging words and understanding. Finding this forum has truly been a blessing. I will keep writing, adding to Ylans album and reading...
I am glad you are healing too and that Charlie is meeting new friends...


----------



## Fella 77

So sorry to hear of your loss of your beautiful girl Ylan. I can relate to every word you are writing, and I feel your pain.. I wish I had a dollar for every time someone told me that it would get better with time after my Sadie passed last Aug. I guess to a certain extent it is true..but I , like you found it harder to reconcile her loss as the days wore on. I was in a depression, spiraling downward..I cried everyday to and from work in my car..so as to not be judged by friends and family, who by this time were just telling me to "get past it"..whatever that means....I would sit at my computer watching the tribute video I made over and over. Finding this forum, and connecting with people that loved their dogs as much as I did, and didn't judge me for it, and letting me know I wasn't alone helped me tremendously. Your girl was beautiful and special and you will never stop loving her, or missing her...she will be by your side and in your heart forever. Post some pictures of her..tell us some stories about how wonderful she was...celebrate her life!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Fella 77 said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss of your beautiful girl Ylan. I can relate to every word you are writing, and I feel your pain.. I wish I had a dollar for every time someone told me that it would get better with time after my Sadie passed last Aug. I guess to a certain extent it is true..but I , like you found it harder to reconcile her loss as the days wore on. I was in a depression, spiraling downward..I cried everyday to and from work in my car..so as to not be judged by friends and family, who by this time were just telling me to "get past it"..whatever that means....I would sit at my computer watching the tribute video I made over and over. Finding this forum, and connecting with people that loved their dogs as much as I did, and didn't judge me for it, and letting me know I wasn't alone helped me tremendously. Your girl was beautiful and special and you will never stop loving her, or missing her...she will be by your side and in your heart forever. Post some pictures of her..tell us some stories about how wonderful she was...celebrate her life!


Thank you Fella...It makes such a difference when one finds a community that understands. Thank you for sharing your story with me, I am sorry it was so rough also. It should get better, but I dont know how. My boyfriend has been amazing support and is also sharing the grief, that helps but I feel so sad, so sad about missing her. I am grateful because we had a long wonderful life but their is this hole in my heart.... Thank you for reassuring me that Ylan will always be a part of me. I wish you well and I hope you have found serenity....


----------



## Artnlibsmom

How are you doing today Ylan's Mom? Surviving here, hot and muggy but my boy seems to be doing a little better so that is a plus. Look forward to the weekends so I can spend more time with my boy, but dread them at the same time because my girl isn't here too. Hope you are having more times when you can smile when you think of Ylan.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Yesterday we got Ylan's ashes. It was a tough day I miss my Ylan angel everyday, every moment. I dont want to not have to think about feeding her and walking her, giving her her meds or going home to lunch and her pee break. In my heart I know it was her time but no amount of time would have been long enough. I wish I could give at least half of the love and light she gave to me. We re-arranged a bit in the apartment and have things that we would like to donate to a dog shelter.... Supplements, food, bedding, all excellent that could help another fur baby. If anyone knows of a Golden rescue center inDC I would appreciate the info...I feel it is time to start giving back in honor of my angel Ylan.


----------



## PrincessDi

I know how hard it is to get their ashes. Of course it is wonderful to have them back, but so hard, because it is so final. Sending thoughts to help you thru this hard time.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

PrincessDi said:


> I know how hard it is to get their ashes. Of course it is wonderful to have them back, but so hard, because it is so final. Sending thoughts to help you thru this hard time.


Princess Di ..... Thank you for the words of support and understanding


----------



## Ylan's Mom

My heart aches, I can't deny it. I miss my Ylan....

I miss how she was my first stop as I got out of bed. She would regularly stay in bed, being the princess she was.... and wait for dad to wake her OR for the cereal box sound to get to the kitchen, get her treat and hang out with mom. 

What a blessing! I love my fur angel!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

It has been 1 month since Ylan went on the bridge. I was blessed to share 13 1/2 years of my life with my furry angel. My life and memories are more beautiful because of her. I don't like not having her around. Ylan, I miss you every day and my heart aches so much .... I know your lessons are still coming, I have so much to learn.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Thinking of you Ylan's Mom. Yesterday was five weeks for us. I feel so guilty, I have a stepson who is terribly ill yet my mind still focuses on not having my little little girl Liberty here. I love my stepson but Liberty was my child. I never had any children other than my four legged babies, and so many don't understand that the pain is the same for me as having lost to two legged child. Thank God for this forum and people that understand what we're going through. Hope you're able to find some sunshine in your day.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Ylan's Mom said:


> It has been 1 month since Ylan went on the bridge. I was blessed to share 13 1/2 years of my life with my furry angel. My life and memories are more beautiful because of her. I don't like not having her around. Ylan, I miss you every day and my heart aches so much .... I know your lessons are still coming, I have so much to learn.


I am very sorry, those firsts ones are very hard I know and that first year is full of them, birthdays, summer, holidays, first snow...
Hope all our babies are having fun and playing together, waiting for us, we will see them again. Hugs.



Artnlibsmom said:


> Thinking of you Ylan's Mom. Yesterday was five weeks for us. I feel so guilty, I have a stepson who is terribly ill yet my mind still focuses on not having my little little girl Liberty here. I love my stepson but Liberty was my child. I never had any children other than my four legged babies, and so many don't understand that the pain is the same for me as having lost to two legged child. Thank God for this forum and people that understand what we're going through. Hope you're able to find some sunshine in your day.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Artnlibsmom, I am very sorry for your stepson, sending prayers. 
5 weeks after I lost my Buddy I joined to this forum and wrote my first post, my first thread "I miss my Buddy". Here, we understand how much are our four legged kids part of the family. If you love someone pain of losing is the same no matter of four of two legs, we spend years together, day by day more hours than with anyone else. Hugs.


Thinking of both of you and many others who lost their loved ones, unfortunately Goldens at the Bridge list 2013 is growing daily what makes me very, very sad.


----------



## Karen519

*Ylan's Mom*

Ylan's Mom

My HEART GOES out to you. I, too, lost my Golden Girl, Smooch, 2 1/2 years ago, and it seems like yesterday-Ylan reminds me of Smooch.
If it weren't for Tucker, who I adopted, I would have been despondent.
You asked about a Golden Retr. Rescue to donate to, here is a list.
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am very sorry, those firsts ones are very hard I know and that first year is full of them, birthdays, summer, holidays, first snow...
> Hope all our babies are having fun and playing together, waiting for us, we will see them again. Hugs.
> Thinking of both of you and many others who lost their loved ones, unfortunately Goldens at the Bridge list 2013 is growing daily what makes me very, very sad.


Thank you Buddy's mom, missing Ylan is hard, like you say so many references are about her. The hardest part is figuring out what to do with this hole in my heart. Her life was long and beautiful and I have no regrets.... It is wonderful to think that our babies are playing together and that we will be re-united....


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Karen519 said:


> Ylan's Mom
> 
> My HEART GOES out to you. I, too, lost my Golden Girl, Smooch, 2 1/2 years ago, and it seems like yesterday-Ylan reminds me of Smooch.
> If it weren't for Tucker, who I adopted, I would have been despondent.
> You asked about a Golden Retr. Rescue to donate to, here is a list.
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


Thank you for understanding Karen519. I saw a pic of Smooch. They do look a like....  sweet, and loving. ...They are so special, how do they manage to steal our hearts? (...not that I am complaining)


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Artnlibsmom said:


> Thinking of you Ylan's Mom. Yesterday was five weeks for us. I feel so guilty, I have a stepson who is terribly ill yet my mind still focuses on not having my little little girl Liberty here. I love my stepson but Liberty was my child. I never had any children other than my four legged babies, and so many don't understand that the pain is the same for me as having lost to two legged child. Thank God for this forum and people that understand what we're going through. Hope you're able to find some sunshine in your day.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I hear you Artnlibsmom. Sometimes I feel a little guilty too but I don't think we have to. I don't have human children either, our four-legged babies ARE our kids, our loss is real. 
I am sure you care a lot for your stepson, it is only different. Let us know how he is doing. 
We have to go through the mourning process and it is comforting not to be alone. 
Take care of yourself,...keep posting


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Just looking again at your baby Ylan's photo. She was SOOOOOO beautiful. I love her silver eyebrows!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

So many of us joined to this forum after we lost our goldens. Isn't it something what they did for us. They want us to be together here like they are together there, at Bridge. They want us to help each other, to talk about them, to share memories. Every loss on this forum especially those we get to know thru their people I feel like my own loss. I feel like one member wrote in Charlie's thread in every golden there is a little of my Buddy, that's why we care about every single one who's gone. Some people take their time to heal, some found the best way for healing is bringing new one in their life. Your heart will tell you what is the right thing for you. Some books we read help us to understand better, help us grow spiritually, be better people. Those dogs were here and with us for a reason and we want to make them proud of us, we want to show them that they did not waste their time with us. There is so much in it than having someone to walk, feed and hug. There is a magic in the way we connect and bond with them. That's why we love them so much, that's why we miss them so much. Hugs.


----------



## Mjpar72

So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> So many of us joined to this forum after we lost our goldens. Isn't it something what they did for us. They want us to be together here like they are together there, at Bridge. They want us to help each other, to talk about them, to share memories. Every loss on this forum especially those we get to know thru their people I feel like my own loss. I feel like one member wrote in Charlie's thread in every golden there is a little of my Buddy, that's why we care about every single one who's gone. Some people take their time to heal, some found the best way for healing is bringing new one in their life. Your heart will tell you what is the right thing for you. Some books we read help us to understand better, help us grow spiritually, be better people. Those dogs were here and with us for a reason and we want to make them proud of us, we want to show them that they did not waste their time with us. There is so much in it than having someone to walk, feed and hug. There is a magic in the way we connect and bond with them. That's why we love them so much, that's why we miss them so much. Hugs.


Thank you, for your wise words. I agree that their presence in our lives is profound, they do want us to meet each other in this forum with so many sensitive, caring and loving people. To me, Ylan was really an angel, ...a furry one but indeed a beam of light. She provoked that in everyone we met. Everyone wanted to pet her, and take care of her. I know you understand because you talk of magic and love and I can see how much you loved your Buddy ...and still do. We don't stop loving!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Mjpar72 said:


> So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


Thank you...your babe is beautiful too!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Artnlibsmom said:


> Just looking again at your baby Ylan's photo. She was SOOOOOO beautiful. I love her silver eyebrows!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I loved her brows too, and would caress her little honey eyes... Your baby was beautiful sandy soft....


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Miss my Ylan everyday....We had such a good life, so blessed, it is hard not to have all that anymore. I am scared of forgetting her. My boyfriend say it is impossible. I would like a sign from her, trust that her spirit is safe and happy. I just miss her so much.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ylan's Mom said:


> Miss my Ylan everyday....We had such a good life, so blessed, it is hard not to have all that anymore. I am scared of forgetting her. My boyfriend say it is impossible. I would like a sign from her, trust that her spirit is safe and happy. I just miss her so much.


Ylan's Mom, it will never possible to forget your baby girl. She was your special angel just as Liberty was my special angel and I know I will never forget my little girl. We are looking at getting a puppy, and I know how hard it will be to see a new face, instead of my little princess's face, but I also know that she would want us to share our love with another angel. I miss Libby everyday , I still watch her videos everyday, I still talk to her everyday, and I still cry for her everyday. I think of you often Ylan's Mom. I can't imagine how hard your struggle must be, I know that having Artie has saved me because he needs me as much as I need him. I imagine my girl and your's running pain free and young again. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Thank you, Your words help me feel better... I have my moments and slumps. I think of you often also and send you light and serenity. It is great that Artie kerps you company. I hope he is feeling better. Having a new puppy I think will be a joy, try to tale one step a a time... I also checked for an update on your stepson, hope he is better. Take care...


----------



## KathyL

Dear Ylan's Mom, I am sorry to read that your Ylan went to the Bridge. I just saw your post now and looked at the photos you have in her album. I love the one of her in her "hot pink" sweater with the kleenex (that obviously ripped as she tried to get it out of the box). 13 1/2 is a lot of memories -- cherish them, the memories are what gets us through the hard times. Take care.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

KathlyL
Thank you for your post...The Kleenex was a little accident  Yes, I smile when I think of things she did like that. 
Thank you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Ylan's Mom said:


> Miss my Ylan everyday....We had such a good life, so blessed, it is hard not to have all that anymore. I am scared of forgetting her. My boyfriend say it is impossible. I would like a sign from her, trust that her spirit is safe and happy. I just miss her so much.





Artnlibsmom said:


> Ylan's Mom, it will never possible to forget your baby girl. She was your special angel just as Liberty was my special angel and I know I will never forget my little girl. We are looking at getting a puppy, and I know how hard it will be to see a new face, instead of my little princess's face, but I also know that she would want us to share our love with another angel. I miss Libby everyday , I still watch her videos everyday, I still talk to her everyday, and I still cry for her everyday. I think of you often Ylan's Mom. I can't imagine how hard your struggle must be, I know that having Artie has saved me because he needs me as much as I need him. I imagine my girl and your's running pain free and young again.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thinking of you two today. I remember the moments when I was scared I will forget my Buddy. After two years I can assure you wont. There will be just days when remembering him wont be so painful but there will be the days full of tears too. I am praying for your girl to send you a sign soon. She must be just too busy playing with my Buddy and Libby.
Artnlibsmom, wish you good luck in your search. Hope that new little face looking back at you helps in healing your heart. It would be good for Artie to be big brother to a little one.


----------



## Fella 77

I hope you are doing better, coping with loosing your baby. I think any animal or person that becomes so much a part of your heart can never be forgotten..I know my Sadie lives in my thoughts everyday...everyday I see something, or hear something that reminds me of her. Sometimes it makes me smile..sometimes they put a tear in my eye...sometimes when I'm hugging both my new babies I will think of Sadie and I will tell them about her...as crazy as that sounds it is great therapy..they listen so patiently, and if I happen to tear up one of them will always lick them off my face!


----------



## Karen519

*Fella*

Fella will never forget his Sadie!

Take a look at the boys he adopted-Ben and Jeri!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/152514-ben-jeri-photo-album.html


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Karen519 said:


> Fella will never forget his Sadie!
> 
> Take a look at the boys he adopted-Ben and Jeri!
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/152514-ben-jeri-photo-album.html


Doble-Joy! are they twins?! They are sweethearts!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Been away for a few days, took a four day camping trip. I hope you had a good weekend. We had good weather, but it still isn't the same without Libby. Some friends from Maryland came up (we're in PA) they had their lab with them and Artie did play with her, so that at least was a good thing. Yesterday was Liberty's birthday. She would have been eight years old....I want to celebrate her birthday with her, not have her gone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Artnlibsmom said:


> Been away for a few days, took a four day camping trip. I hope you had a good weekend. We had good weather, but it still isn't the same without Libby. Some friends from Maryland came up (we're in PA) they had their lab with them and Artie did play with her, so that at least was a good thing. Yesterday was Liberty's birthday. She would have been eight years old....I want to celebrate her birthday with her, not have her gone.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi ArtnlibsMom!
Yep, I missed you a bit there...I am sorry about your girl's Bday. I understand and my heart goes to you. I think is good that you had a couple of days off and that Artie had a nice playtime with a friend. We were busy too with end of classes (we are both teachers in DC) and visit from home. That kept us busy. My mind and agenda were occupied but I miss my Ylan. I still feel lost... I hope you are feeling a bit better (and your stepson too). It is good to hear from you.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Ylan, "mi reinita" (my little Queen), to me was the best dog in the world because of her sweetness and companionship. I loved how everyone who met her loved her. She was wise, I miss her. 

I wonder how your furry angels were the best in your worlds too?


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Hi Ylan's Mom, just checking in to see how you're week is going. Ok here for the most part. Same stuff, different day. I see you are from DC? I have a niece that lives in DC....or just outside of DC. She works in Dupont Circle. She had been in Raliegh, NC, but got a job closer to home. She can get home in around 5 hours now, so she can make weekend trips up. Makes it a lot nicer to see her more often. She's my only brother's oldest (of two) so we're all pretty close. Well just wanted to check in on how things were going and say hi. Hope you have a good weekend. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Artnlibsmom said:


> Hi Ylan's Mom, just checking in to see how you're week is going. Ok here for the most part. Same stuff, different day. I see you are from DC? I have a niece that lives in DC....or just outside of DC. She works in Dupont Circle. She had been in Raliegh, NC, but got a job closer to home. She can get home in around 5 hours now, so she can make weekend trips up. Makes it a lot nicer to see her more often. She's my only brother's oldest (of two) so we're all pretty close. Well just wanted to check in on how things were going and say hi. Hope you have a good weekend.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi, Thank you for for message. I am just hanging there. I am heavy with many feelings and thoughts. I am still lost. Weekends are hard because Ylan got me up for her routine and walk. But now...I just don't know. Nevertheless, it has been busy with school year ending and out-of-town visits. Yes, I live and work in DC, close enough to Dupont actually! Who know ?maybe I'll meet your niece someday!, Hope you and Artie are well and have a nice Summer weekend. He is a sweet boy... I also hope your stepson is feeling better as well. Take care....


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Ylan was the best dog in the world because she would invite me to take longer walks on the weekends. Taking more time to smell the flowers (or other doggies marks,  ) and say hi to old and new friends. 

How was YOUR Golden the best in the world?


----------



## Artnlibsmom

My Libby was the best dog in the world because she always helped me with everything I did. If I was on my knees pulling weeds, Libs was right in the flower bed with me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fella 77

Ylan's Mom said:


> Doble-Joy! are they twins?! They are sweethearts!


Not twins but litter mates..brother and sister! We adopted them from Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue On Feb 9th of this year. They just turned 9, and were given up for adoption sadly, because the owner had health problems and had to go into an assisted living facility. We feel so blessed and lucky that we were able to adopt them..they are wonderful, full of life and love and came right into our home and fit in like they were always there! 

How are you doing? I hope the pain of loosing Ylan has started to fade a little for you.


----------



## GoldenNewbee

So very sorry for your loss, but so happy you had such a dear, sweet friend for 13 1/2 years!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Fella 77 said:


> Not twins but litter mates..brother and sister! We adopted them from Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue On Feb 9th of this year. They just turned 9, and were given up for adoption sadly, because the owner had health problems and had to go into an assisted living facility. We feel so blessed and lucky that we were able to adopt them..they are wonderful, full of life and love and came right into our home and fit in like they were always there!
> 
> How are you doing? I hope the pain of loosing Ylan has started to fade a little for you.


What a nice story (except for the breeder's health issue). It wonderful that you got to adopt two, sounds like it was meant to be,  

I am feeling a bit better, Thank you ...I started making a scrap book to honor and celebrate the gift of Ylan's life.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

GoldenNewbee said:


> So very sorry for your loss, but so happy you had such a dear, sweet friend for 13 1/2 years!


Yes, I was blessed with 13.5!  Your pup is adorable!!!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Ylan, I miss you. You were my sweet comfort when I wasnt feeling well. It has been a week of sick leave. You made everything smoother and bearable, that's why you are the best dog in my world. I love you...


----------



## Ylan's Mom

10 weeks Ylan....I was thinking about your sweet face and soft ears. I love how I knew your steps and moves, you also knew mine and that is why to me you are the best dog in the world. I love you Ylan.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Ylan, You are the best because you made vacations better...relaxing, walking, going to the beca...tomorrow we will go to the beach to take your ashes...you made beach trips so much better, digging, swimming, getting sticks and tous from the water..Ylan, you are the best dog to me, my angel, I miss you...


----------



## Ylan's Mom

*Ylan and our favorite beach*

Ylan was the best dog in the world because she invited me to the beach so many times. She knew which was the best spot, a nice quiet beach on the North of the island. The water was warm and the clouds were always fluffy. Ylan loved that she could go on her own, no need to worry about big waves because it was shallow and the big waves became gentler as they passed the rock barrier. Ylan was the best because she would bring me rocks and shells that she dug from the sand. We would play fetch, one of her favorite games and then she would roll on the sand and cover all her Golden fur with it. We would always play for at least one hour early in the morning, before the crowds. Then we would gather our things and always remembered to take a small memento. We would get to the car and drive to a nice food joint on the sand where I would have something to eat and she would have water. Sometimes we would bring company along, these days were even more special, someone else to play and love. 
Last week we took Ylan’s ashes to that place, her favorite beach: my mom, my fiancé and my best friend. The scenery greeted us with gorgeous weather, clouds, blue sky and a track of dog prints on the sand. This looked like a good sign. Words are short to try to express what its like to share life with an angel but we tried our best. We shared memories, cried and honored her legacy. Flowers were offered on the water…White for her pure heart, Gold for her pretty color, and Pink for her sweetness. We watched the flowers drift and also saw how children noticed them in joy. Then we took her ashes and slowly sprinkled them in the water. It was beautiful to see how quickly Ylan’s body became part of this beautiful place. It was moving to let her go in this serene spot of the world. Then the clouds showed us a big heart and we new she was happy. Now we have a special place to go honor her but also know that her spirit is so big and beautiful that it lives in the sand, waves, clouds, but specially in our hearts. I wish to see her again, as happy and free as I did at her favorite beach. I love you Ylan, with all my heart, mind and soul.


----------



## PrincessDi

What a breathtakingly beautiful way to honor your beloved Ylan! Had tears in my eyes as I read this. Hope this brought some peace to your heart.


----------



## beemerdog

I am truly sorry for your loss. I can understand.

When Brandy earned her wings I went into a dark place. For three days I pulled down the shades, locked the doors, shut off the phones and laid on my couch with a blanket covering me just hoping I could live through this. I told myself NO MORE DOGS EVER I can't do this again.

For the next three months I just moped, nothing seemed to interest me. I felt lonely and abandoned. Then, one day I heard about a litter of golden pups. I thought hard and got Summer. At first I kind of felt guilty, maybe I was being a traitor to Brandy's memory, like I was deliberately trying to forget her or maybe I didn't love her as much as I thought. But then I realized that I will always have a place in my heart for Brandy and there is room for Summer. 

I put my all into Summer (I believe Brandy helped) and I couldn't have hoped for a better dog to share my life.

But, even after seven years I still think about Brandy every day. I think about all of the good times we had together and smile. I am trying to create as new memories with Summer as I can.


----------



## HolDaisy

What a beautiful way to honour Ylan, it sounds just perfect - thank you for sharing those special photos.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

PrincessDi said:


> What a breathtakingly beautiful way to honor your beloved Ylan! Had tears in my eyes as I read this. Hope this brought some peace to your heart.


Thank You...yes, it was healing. I was very scared at first, didn't know what we were going to do, but it all flowed....


----------



## Ylan's Mom

HolDaisy said:


> What a beautiful way to honour Ylan, it sounds just perfect - thank you for sharing those special photos.


It felt perfect....Glad you liked the pictures,


----------



## Ylan's Mom

beemerdog said:


> I am truly sorry for your loss. I can understand.
> 
> When Brandy earned her wings I went into a dark place. For three days I pulled down the shades, locked the doors, shut off the phones and laid on my couch with a blanket covering me just hoping I could live through this. I told myself NO MORE DOGS EVER I can't do this again.
> 
> For the next three months I just moped, nothing seemed to interest me. I felt lonely and abandoned. Then, one day I heard about a litter of golden pups. I thought hard and got Summer. At first I kind of felt guilty, maybe I was being a traitor to Brandy's memory, like I was deliberately trying to forget her or maybe I didn't love her as much as I thought. But then I realized that I will always have a place in my heart for Brandy and there is room for Summer.
> 
> I put my all into Summer (I believe Brandy helped) and I couldn't have hoped for a better dog to share my life.
> 
> But, even after seven years I still think about Brandy every day. I think about all of the good times we had together and smile. I am trying to create as new memories with Summer as I can.


Thank You for sharing your story. I understand how you felt, one's heart is left raw for a while...I also felt guilt about living and "moving on". I am glad you are feeling better and that Summer has been such comfort. We will never forget our furry angels, I think we learn to focus on the blessing of having had them and not the pain of the loss...Just like you say, Brandy brings smiles to your life, Ylan still brings joy to my heart. I hope you build many good memories with Summer too, and share pictures at GRF.  
btw, I love the dog with the goggles!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ylansmom,
I've been lax lately, work, new baby monster, camoing season, but wanted to "check in". I love what you did for Ylan...what a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl!
Lisa

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Artnlibsmom said:


> Ylansmom,
> I've been lax lately, work, new baby monster, camoing season, but wanted to "check in". I love what you did for Ylan...what a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl!
> Lisa
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Thanks Lisa! Yes, the signs were there...Ylan really loved that beach. Now I call it Ylan's Beach,  

I am glad to hear you have been busy. Canoing? that sounds great!
Post pics of you puppy monster when you can. 

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Should have been camping, lol
Here's a pic of my new little devil!







Demolishing my throw rug!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Everyday I think of you, I miss you so much. Somedays I can take it but other days it hurts raw. Ylan, you will always be the best... I love you


----------



## Pudden

Ylan, you were loved and that makes you a lucky dog  Hugs to your momma


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Ylan was the best dog in the world, !at least in my world for sure! Loosing her has been one of the hardest things I have dealt with. I miss my angel everyday....

Finding this forum and all the wonderful people and pets here have been a blessing. I thank everyone for the support, understanding, friendships and laughs. I wish everyone a Happy and Blessed 2014! May you enjoy health, peace, and the joy of being (or having been) a Golden Parent. , Ylan's Mom Forever!


----------



## Bentman2

*WOW, what a glorious friend*

Even in her old age, she had a glorious glow about her. That is truly a face you can't help but love. We are so happy that God let you share her so long before He brought her home.


----------

